# Brand New from New Mexico



## lunablossom (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello everyone. I am new to Bee Source and new to Bee keeping. I have been researching bee keeping for about a year with the hopes of purchasing a premade bee box and have a hive shipped to me. However, circumstances had their own plans and I am now the owner of a full sized hive that has attached itself to some plumbing in my house that desperately needs to be repaired. The bee keeper in town wants $80 to collect and keep the hive. The exterminator wants $75 to come and kill the hive. I want to keep the hive but have NO experience and limited knowledge. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated from how to find the queen, how to handle her with protective gear on, what time of year/day is best, smoke vs sugar water spray, etc.

Thanks again,
Lunablossom
Tres Lunas Ranch,
NM


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome..... I'm sure you will get lots of answers to your question(s). Also, you can search beesource and view threads that have already been discussed pertaining to your question(s).


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

You can also log onto the NM beekeepers .org website and look up an experienced beekeeper in your area to help you remove them. Most beekeepers are willing to help someone out and work out some kind of arrangement. Your best bet is to cut them out in the spring provided they make it through the winter. Good luck.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!



lunablossom said:


> I am now the owner of a full sized hive that has attached itself to some plumbing in my house that desperately needs to be repaired. ..... I want to keep the hive but have NO experience and limited knowledge.


If you can take some photos and post them you will probably get better advice than without photos. If you want to see past threads on this issue, the search term of "cutout" will probably get the best results. Here's one:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?268220-Cutout-Questions

If you can find a way to delay disturbing the bees until it warms up in the spring you will have a better chance of keeping them alive.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello Luna!

I am just 45 minutes away from you, and willing to help you or help you find someone near you that knows how to do it and may be able to help you. I do not recommend you do the extraction now, just like Risky has said. 
We will be starting a bee club in southern New Mexico -between El Paso and Las Cruces, so, you are welcome to join the group and learn as we go. There are several beesource members that will be part of the group and they are close to you too so, you will have advice and experienced beekeepers at your disposal. 
PM me for more.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome LB. You should be in no hurry to remove them if you want them to survive. Most exterminators do not remove the comb so you will have more of a mess after they leave and leave the rotting comb and dead brood. If you have to tear into the wall anyway to repair the plumbing it will not be much more for an experienced beekeeper to cut the comb out and attach it to frames with wire, string, rubber bands, zip ties, strips of rag or whatever. The queen will usually be on the comb, dead or alive depending on hw gentle you are removing. Smoke is a must for a cut out. Temps over 50 are preferred even for the experienced that work faster without crushing the queen.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome!
Just a thought if you don't feel that you can do it successfully ask the local beekeeper how much to let you suit up help, watch and learn as they remove and place in your equipment.
It he charges $150 and its a sucsess your still a few bucks ahead if you fail damage something have to have someone come out and buy a package.
Good Luck


----------

